# SP Hangout Thread



## mcgooglian

Oops, accidentally set the explosives too close to the haven.


----------



## CJay3113

You were way off. Sadly, that was the SP's hangout. I thought you were handy with explosives?


----------



## mcgooglian

CJay3113 said:


> You were way off. Sadly, that was the SP's hangout. I thought you were handy with explosives?


What SP hangout are you thinking of? I've never been there before. Just look at the explosion and you'll see how handy I am with explosives.


----------



## CJay3113

What, SP's don't need one? Surely, they must have someplace to go to distract themselves from NF's or even NT's. And one may be good with explosives, but might be lacking in other departments.


----------



## mcgooglian

CJay3113 said:


> What, SP's don't need one? Surely, they must have someplace to go to distract themselves from NF's or even NT's. And one may be good with explosives, but might be lacking in other departments.


They distract themselves from NFs and NTs by simply getting rid of them. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Roland Khan

WooHoo! Our very own clubhouse! er, i mean Secret Lair of World Domination....muhahahahahaha.

I brought the gummi bears n beer!


----------



## Happy

Here are two great places for SP's to hang out...


----------



## Roland Khan

ill pass on the gay bar, but i do already have tickets for hell, i cant wait, its going to be so much fuckin fun! Thats where all the kewl people go.


----------



## DayLightSun

walks in a smells sweat, blow horns, and sees attentive smiley faces. 
Walks out very scared.


----------



## Happy

*Walks out dizzy and violated*


----------



## Trope

couldn't resist​


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

**



mcgooglian said:


> Oops, accidentally set the explosives too close to the haven.


Haha u failed :crazy:


----------



## SummoningDark

Explosions? Something like this maybe...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Almost Elthalion, but more like this:


----------



## mcgooglian

I'll pass on the gay bar but hell is of my own creation.


----------



## Sidewinder

What!? ... the SP hangout is full of stuff blowing up, gay bars, and care bears. And all before I even knew we had a hangout. Ah, man! 

I'll try to patch things up with a Corvette, but I fear it's much too late for that!










That ought to protect us for at least a few minutes. :crazy:


----------



## Roland Khan

when im behind the wheel, you better strap in, its gonna be a wild ride to destruction!..............................................................................wheres my beer?


----------



## Trope




----------



## Roland Khan

Trope said:


>


*Drifting thru the shadows on this moonless night he comes up 10 yards behind the sniper. Drawing both guns in a quick n soundless motion, he lets both guns rip one simaltaneous (sp?) bang, to silence both the sniper and its spotter.*

Thanks Trope for alertin us to their position, much appreciated. *Gvies Trope a bag of Gummi Bears*

Alright guys, its safe now. The Intruders are dwelling now in the land of gummi worms.

*Comes crashing through the trees coming down the slope towards the base in his PAV (Personal Attack Vehicle)*


----------



## Trope

In his haste, Roland overlooked the fact that the only thing he so proudly got the drop on were a pair of lifeless decoys. As he crashes loudly down the hill in his adorable little PAV, his skull is pierced by a single round echoing from an unforeseen direction. Having given away his position and calling in an airstrike on the rebel base, painting the target with a laser, Trope escapes the thread unharmed and awaits the now inevitable explodey doom that is certain to follow with nothing to show for it but a look of quiet satisfaction.


----------



## Roland Khan

*As the dummies (a captured NF war combatant) head sticking out of the top of his PAV explodes from a rather large round right between the eyes, he starts unloading his ammo, into the treeline where the shot had come from. Not knowing whether he hit his mark or not, he turns back around sensing danger approaching. Hidden in the treeline he watches as an air raid starts bombing the building above ground over the secret base. Knowing the base itself was unharmed and actually a little ways away from the 'bait' building, he laughs to himself, thinking his enemies foolish.*

*Using the secure radio in his PAV he calls the base alerting them of the attack*

Do not use exit/entrance #3. Its location has been discovered and obliterated. Suspect has gotten away with no trace. All lead scouts to the North are to keep lookout for any non SP, shoot on sight. They have just started PTWI (personality type war). SPs v NTs. NFs and SJs still neutral.


----------



## mcgooglian

Ok Roland, we need to choose leaders for the PTW. Who should get what jobs?


----------



## Roland Khan

Im fine with sharing the First in Command if ya want. We're going to need recruitment too. and talk in the thread to get shit established, if it can go anywhere to begin with, lol. Who else is SP thatll join, ill leave most recruiting up to you if you can get em to join.


Anybody else confused as to what we're discussing, and interested in joining a 'battle royal' type forum game, go here.


----------



## mcgooglian

Ok, we're both First in Command and I'll be Demolitions Expert and Assassin on the side. Let's get to work.


----------



## Roland Khan

*Goes thru Entrance #1, invisible to those who are unaware of its location, and waits for the team to assemble*


----------



## Stand Alone

What, too cheap to invest in an elevator?


----------



## Roland Khan

Stand Alone said:


> What, too cheap to invest in an elevator?


 
Elevators are boring, rather do something and use stairs. But we do have elevators, just not in this part of our base.


----------



## Stand Alone

What we really need are some fire station poles.


----------



## Roland Khan

Batman Not Included. Damn IStJs have him, oh well...we have Wolverine and Gambit


----------



## Fat Bozo

:crazy::dry::bored:roud:


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## stellar renegade




----------



## Roland Khan

quiet much.....


----------



## εmptε

An obvious ISTP cat;


----------



## counterintuitive

This thread shouldn't be so quiet. SPs are awesome!!! <3


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Need a treat?


----------



## Jagbas

Fiona McTourist said:


> Need a treat?
> View attachment 499698


Oh yes, thank you! I need to work tomorrow 
Did you do those?


----------

